

Show HN: Current HBOGO and MAXGO movies sorted by IMDb rating - dustinlakin
http://lak.in/gomovies/

======
xSwag
I like it but the Maxgo link is broken and returns a 404:
<http://lak.in/gomovies/maxgo.com>

~~~
dustinlakin
Thanks! fixing that right now

